# 3-D Rig



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

how much are you looking to spend on the whole set, and what are your specs?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

For 3-d I would look in a faster bow and some light arrows so you can shoot faster which makes judging distance a lot easier. But you don't want a complete speed bow because you need some forgiveness. You want a bow with a longer a2a so you can hold it on target better. I would look at a bow like the elite pulse and pure. I would choose the pure because it has a longer brace hieght but only 10 fps slower in ibo speed than the pulse which isn't all that much for more of a forgiving bow. B-stinger and doinker might be good stabs for you. Not sure on a sight, but here is a few that I know work well for other people. The system by davis, sureloc, HHA, and axcell.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> how much are you looking to spend on the whole set, and what are your specs?


Probably $800-1000. I am comfortable with 60/70lb and 28".


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

get a 60lb bow, no need to over do it.. an arrow going 300fps will miss too, so you don't need to be all that fast if your good at judging yardage. 

If i were you i would get a used ultra elite, contender elite, or vantage elite/pro.

Set them up with a blade rest, i prefer pro tuner, but tt spring steel work very well.

If you can spring it get b-stinger xl premiers, get a 30-33" main and a 12 or 15" back... if money is tighter get doinker fatties same lengths. Which ever stabs you get, get lots of weight.. like 25+ oz min for the stingers and about 20oz for the fatties

For a sight, i would get an axcel ax3000. I like truespot scopes, Eric can make you a ton of diff options so they are pretty versatile. 

I would run fatboys, 9.3'x or x cutters for both indoors and out.. they should work good for both

There are tons of other diff options that what i listed or what others have said, hopefully dylan will come along and give his opinion


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank all of you for the help!! Also what is a good thumb release?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I like absolutes, but there are lots of good choices.. if you can i would try all you can before you get one. everyone's hands are diff and the release fits everyone diff


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am going to look at the Carnage for 3d in a few years. looks like a nice bow, but my RXT shot a 314 in 3D today, so I am good for now.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

i like using crater choloacate lite its a really nice thumb release and it comes with springs so that you change the tension. also i would look at pse vxl its all around good bow for everything


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well u know what I have but I'll post it.
for 3-d I have a Mathews Monster 6.7 (monster 6 w/ monster 7 modules, makes it roll over smoother) and I am shooting some Easton Fatboys out of it, usually in 3-d u want some fatter arrows sometimes unless it gets very windy at 3-d shoots in your area since fatter arrows will drift a little more in windy situations although I havent had that problem with mine yet, fatter arrows have a better chance of cutting the line if u happen to have a lower shot or whatever.
stabilizers, well I hinetsly dont know, I would say something near 12" and something that is comfortable for you and works for you, I hear alot about the Doinker dish and how its a nice stabilizer which is what I will most likely get.
for sights most go with a single pin slider sight, I have an HHA and it works great for 3-d (would use it for hunting, takes too long to adjust the slider) although u need 2 remember to move it back to your first yardage marker so u dont hit the deer targets spine.
I shoot the monster for 3d since it has more speed, and with my 350 grain fatboy 400's my monster is easily shooting 1 pin to 30 yards anbd I'm not even at 65# yet and that's at a 27" draw, and the Monsters arent rough and scary to shoot bows, they have very little vibration and hold very well on target and are pretty quiet.
so that's what I shoot for 3d and why I do and as for a rest anything will do, I have a cheap NAP QuikTune on my Monster right now but I am going to put a QAD Ultra-Rest HD on it sometime before hunting season and then leave it on there and just adjust it when I swap back to target arrows after hunting season when I will swap out my fatboys and my HHA for some axis FMJ's and an Axcel 7 pin


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

It also depends if you plan on shooting any IBO or ASA events. They each have there own rules you'll have to abide by.

But if you plan on just shooting local tournaments you can usually use whatever you have. For instance Ignition Kid and I both shoot setups that are "in between" the Hunter's class set up and the Open class set up. I shoot a longer stab than is aloud in IBO and ASA's Hunter class but I usually shoot HC at local shoots anyways. Ignition Kid shoots a slider sight which is not legal in IBO and ASA's HC (I'm pretty sure Clint shoots Hunter's class, but I could be wrong:dontknow, but the key part is that we only shoot LOCAL events.

Anyways, if you plan on shooting IBO or ASA you'll want a setup that gives you the most advantage for your class that at the same time is legal. But if you just shoot local tourneys, you can usually use whatever you want.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

If I get a 3-d rig then I am going to be shooting ibo most likely.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Biggest thing is speed, asa is 280fps cap +/-3% just keep within in that and your good


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

So a monster shooting +300 is not something I want to do? Or just put a really heavy arrow on there.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

but remember, you do not need to have the maximum pull weight for 3D. if you can pull 65, you only need like 60, it will keep you less tired, then if your not as tired, to shoot the center >>---->X:wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

they are shooting 300fps+ with light arrows, not hunting setups.. put a 400gr arrow through the same bow and it will shoot 280ish... really unless you are shooting a target bow or hunter class with your hunting rig, there is no need for a 70lber


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya, there is absolutly no need for a 70lb target bow.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

texashoghunter said:


> So a monster shooting +300 is not something I want to do? Or just put a really heavy arrow on there.


Only if you plan to shoot ASA. IBO doesn't have a speed limit.


----------



## TexasRaised (May 23, 2011)

I have two set ups one for the target range and one for hunting. I shoot 70ilbs outta both of them, mostly because of the novelty of it, but also to keep my muscles from getting used to a 45 ilb bow then when the season rolls around I pick up my 70? I think not lol. Plus at lower draws the arrow has the trajectory of a basketball unless you seriously downsize arrow weight. I don't know about y'all but I dont have too much money to spend on two different sets of arrows, I'm blessed enough to have two different bows to use lol


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

My dad uses a spott hogg and he seems to like it alot. he uses it for hunting to. i think retail is about 150 though.


----------

